# ASUS Corsair III Formula



## ST.Viper (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi guys i plan to buy new gaming rig next month...so id like to know if this mobo is worth buying? Also iam thinking about GIGABYTE GA-MA790FXT-UD5P..so which one or something else???


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 16, 2009)

The Gigabyte one from what I've heard is a great board.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jun 16, 2009)

I have the Giga. If you like overclocking i wouldnt get it.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 16, 2009)

Both are excellent overclocking boards.  I personally would go Asus as they have a flawless track record in my book.


----------



## ST.Viper (Jun 16, 2009)

thx for fast reply...which one is better for crossfireX?


----------



## happita (Jun 23, 2009)

Both boards support PCI-E 2.0, so as far as I'm concerned there wouldn't be a difference from 1 board to the other. My Maximus Formula has treated me great and is looking to be a great OCer, got my E8400 on 3.5 on stock voltage + HSF. Although I would rather go with Gigabyte because some of their motherboards have Ultra Durable technology due to the high-quality components they use which I'm always for


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 23, 2009)

ST.Viper said:


> thx for fast reply...which one is better for crossfireX?



Crosshair III would be better in everything. It's the highest quality board, what are you waiting for


----------



## LittleLizard (Jun 24, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Crosshair III would be better in everything. It's the highest quality board, what are you waiting for



you only say that cause u had very, very bad luck with gigabyte . either are good choices and also i will go with the asus unless you have a lot of hdd


----------



## commission3r (Jun 24, 2009)

go 4 the asus thats my next move if u want the gigabyte u can have mine
using f5 bios the board is still bolloks
was the only am3 board around when i got it worst purchase ever


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 24, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> you only say that cause u had very, very bad luck with gigabyte . either are good choices and also i will go with the asus unless you have a lot of hdd



Or maybe my friend has one  They're not that great.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 24, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Or maybe my friend has one  They're not that great.


hmm














lol


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 24, 2009)

Is that on the gigabyte? My friend can't get his 955 past 3.5ghz on it. I even tried..


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 24, 2009)

Yup UD5P newest bios

still getting use to all the settings


----------



## mav2000 (Jun 24, 2009)

The MSI GD70 also comes highly recomended and is the cheapest amongst the three.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 24, 2009)

UD5P = $164
http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-790FT5P

GD70 = $170
http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?name=MB-79FGD70


So far i like the UD5P more then the GD70
Again i rma the gd70 so when i get it back i will try again on that board


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jun 25, 2009)

The UD5P is a solid board. I've become quite the ASUS lover so I would recommend the CrossHair III solely because I  ASUS. I would think the CrossHair III would overclock better, mainly because cdawall has proven it time and time again that ASUS boards can put out some impressive numbers. 790gx, 790fx, 780a, etc., all of their premiere AMD boards overclock damn well.


----------

